# ABC's Extreme makeover home



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Gonna be a part of one here in the midwest. 18000 sqft of rock. From stocking the rock to ready for paint we get 8-10 hours. There will be 40 rockers and 38 tapers.:w00t: 

It's gonna be a hell of an expierence if nothing else. Sounds like it will be all hand taping and no tube or skimmer boxes. Tape and skim with Durabond 90, 2nd skim with 45, and glaze all with topping. This isn't how we do things...but that dosen't really matter.

So keep your eye out for my crack on your TV


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Have you got a digital camera? Take some pics and post them here. It's going to be an interesting day for you.

How did the pay negotiations go? Did they ask you to bid, or just tell you what it would pay and you had to give them a yes or no? Or is it all volunteer?


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> Have you got a digital camera? Take some pics and post them here. It's going to be an interesting day for you.
> 
> How did the pay negotiations go? Did they ask you to bid, or just tell you what it would pay and you had to give them a yes or no? Or is it all volunteer?


All volunteer, me and 4 of my guys. We all have to sign waivers that state we are not on drugs, drinking or smoking. No cameras allowed. Can't bother the celebs. Screw that last one if I see TY I'm shaking his hand. Nate


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Do you get to wear company T's, or are you to be a generic minion? I've never really watched that show, so that's why I asked.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

did i ever tell you guys that one of those shows showed up in lake county illinois to build a house. The house is falling down now. The building inspector is in a bounch of trouble because the Attorney for the homeowner wanted to know how he could have approved all of the violations thats making the house fall down now. It was on the news about a year ago. The tv crew was there for the news you guys wouldn't believe some of the stuff they did to make things work. Like the attorney said how is the code compliant this one homeinspecter said its not. That building inspector is in big trouble. Last i heard criminal charges maybe.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow that's crazy. I mean why do they need to get it done so fast anyway, aparently not safe. 



mdshunk said:


> Do you get to wear company T's, or are you to be a generic minion? I've never really watched that show, so that's why I asked.


No, they don't get to wear shirts. My brother-in-law went to Kentucky last year to install a fish tank and was hoping to wear his company shirt.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> Do you get to wear company T's, or are you to be a generic minion? I've never really watched that show, so that's why I asked.


The show provides T shirts. So no company t-shirts. Only going for the expirence, anything extra is a bonus.:thumbsup:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Drywall1 said:


> The show provides T shirts. So no company t-shirts. Only going for the expirence, anything extra is a bonus.:thumbsup:


Sure. I'd probably do it. It adds "artificial credibility" to your operation in the eyes of others. Something to add to your list of corporate credentials.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Drywall1 said:


> The show provides T shirts. So no company t-shirts. Only going for the expirence, anything extra is a bonus.:thumbsup:



It would be fun to watch from the actual site, but I believe I would pass on actually doing it. I am still waiting on a show that will be called "American Contractor", so people can see the real world of construction.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

Nice to see you have a good heart enough to say 'yes' to some good 'ol volunteer work. Cant believe some wouldn't do it. It's not about a notch in the belt. It's about helping a family. Period

Great show, very inspirational, very motivational. Congrats


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

747 is right, there was that house and another one that have turned to crap since then...
Another shock they got was the house was reappraised, they had to pay the taxes on it AND they considered the initial boost in the property value as income and taxed then that way too. So basically they had a new but crap house that they still could not afford and because of the show may have to sell everything off. But I don;t think it was ABC that did those houses, it was another Home Improvement Program...


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Paintguy26 said:


> Nice to see you have a good heart enough to say 'yes' to some good 'ol volunteer work. Cant believe some wouldn't do it. It's not about a notch in the belt. It's about helping a family. Period
> 
> Great show, very inspirational, very motivational. Congrats



Sometimes, you paint with a broad brush....My reason for not doing it would be liability, and other reasons. I do work through our church for needy families, all volunteer...materials and labor. If I get a call from someone who cannot afford something and we can do it, we do it and there is never a bill....I can't think of how many times we have done this in the last several years, and I am always happy to do it. I have not done a Habitat for Humanity home yet, but have put our company on the list in just the last few weeks.


----------



## recruit4meisner (Feb 20, 2006)

Extreme Makeover has asked us twice now to be part of their show(s) , we really wanted to be part of it, but unfortunately there was simply not enough time and manpower to make it happen. Probably would have been one hell of an experience! Have fun and good luck!!


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

i think the concept of xtrme makeover is great.but i also feel it has gotten out of hand.they spend bookoo bucks building these houses,and because they have a 6 year old kid intrested in one thing,they over do the bedroom in his or her intrest.now anyone with children knows,what they like this week,or year,doesnt mean they will want to do it next week or year.
and how many plasma tvs can you put in one house?:no: may god we have people starving in this world.build them an affordable,comfortable house.the one house i remember them building was one for a lady who lost her husband.they had a hay farm and from the looks of it wasnt doing that good while he was alive.anyway the built her a huge house for her and her kids,a new barn,which they filled with hay,planted her a hay crop,bought her new hay equipment,a new ford 4 door pick up,new suv,plus gave her 60,000 cash from a concert.and i would venture to bet that most of the equipment and the truck was sold within 6 months.
one lady in oklahoma who had a home makeover is going to use her house as a retreat i read in the paper.
the name of the show is extreme MAKEOVER,not extreme NEW BUILD.:no:
i think it is great that you and your crew is doing this,but why not volunteer for habitat for humanity.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

stacker said:


> god we have people starving in this world.build them an affordable,comfortable house.


We do have an organization that does that, as you pointed out - Habitat for Humanity, they even make the new owners get in there and work for thier new affordable house. 

You gotta never lose site that Extreme Makeover is a TV show before anything else. If it was just about charity and helping others and not about ratings and money they would just do it and it wouldn't have to be aired on TV. Somebodies got to pay for Ty's hair gel!


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Dec 9, 2005)

Right it is a show. Ty is a joke, carpenter my a$$. Funny I have never seen him swing a hammer. They did one a few months ago around Detroit and Some people i know volunteered to see what it was all about. Ty was NEVER there. He would show up shoot for 10 minutes then gone. I watch it but I have always been suspicious of the quality of craftsmanship. Personally I would not want my company tied to some POS work.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

stacker said:


> i think the concept of xtrme makeover is great.but i also feel it has gotten out of hand.they spend bookoo bucks building these houses,and because they have a 6 year old kid intrested in one thing,they over do the bedroom in his or her intrest.now anyone with children knows,what they like this week,or year,doesnt mean they will want to do it next week or year.
> and how many plasma tvs can you put in one house?:no: may god we have people starving in this world.build them an affordable,comfortable house.the one house i remember them building was one for a lady who lost her husband.they had a hay farm and from the looks of it wasnt doing that good while he was alive.anyway the built her a huge house for her and her kids,a new barn,which they filled with hay,planted her a hay crop,bought her new hay equipment,a new ford 4 door pick up,new suv,plus gave her 60,000 cash from a concert.and i would venture to bet that most of the equipment and the truck was sold within 6 months.
> one lady in oklahoma who had a home makeover is going to use her house as a retreat i read in the paper.
> the name of the show is extreme MAKEOVER,not extreme NEW BUILD.:no:
> i think it is great that you and your crew is doing this,but why not volunteer for habitat for humanity.



I have done 10 habitat homes in the last 12 years. This is just how we roll:thumbsup: I dont worry too much about all the B.S. just glad to be a part of it. Habitat homes have their own problems...but who cares the home owners for the most part are very deserving and there are thousands more that will never get anything. There is only so much you can do.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

Drywall1 said:


> I have done 10 habitat homes in the last 12 years. This is just how we roll:thumbsup: I dont worry too much about all the B.S. just glad to be a part of it. Habitat homes have their own problems...but who cares the home owners for the most part are very deserving and there are thousands more that will never get anything. There is only so much you can do.



So true.........man, it's terrible how people will pick apart a good thing, it never fails. Seeing past the 'details, recognition of craftmanship, what Ty does!, etc'... is irrelevant when people are in real need.

I will say it again~congrats, sounds awesome to be a part of....it's all about helping someone in serious need. I would do it in a second. Doing something like this keeps people humble and not so darn cocky. Maybe some people need something like this:glare:.....


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

anybody have links to these construction issues. a google search only turns up a lawsuit by a family of 5 orphans, and it's not construction related.

thanks


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

A major consern of mine would be safety. 79 people working in one house at one time just on the drywall? Plus maybe other trades, laborers, tv people, etc.? 
I volunteered for habitate for humanity a few time and would never do it again for this reason. Many of the workers were inexperienced volunteers without proper supervison. Don't get me wrong, they were good people with their heart in the right place, but I don't want to help someone bad enought that I would risk my own heath.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I don't know Bud, I think that an argument can be made that people do realize how unusual these shows timelines are, in fact part of what makes people tune in and creates the buzz to get more viewers is exactly that people are fascinated by the timelines. Building a complete house in the time they do is exactly the crux of the show. It wouldn't be fascinating to views if they all mistakenly believed that these timelines are nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Valid point Mike. Then there is the knowledge that the show is doing wonderful things for deserving people. That tugs at ones heartstrings I suppose. Then there is the heartthrob caused by "Mr. Beautiful" that attracts viewers. I think everyone should send him a new comb.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Little follow up - there is an article about behind the scenes on an extreme makeover build here

http://www.wconline.com/CDA/Articles/Feature_Article/75ff0bf3f037f010VgnVCM100000f932a8c0____


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

That's nice!


More fluff and still no real information that hasn't been printed many times before. All of these stories seem to come from a master script and only the names are changed to protect to inocent.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Paul Gosselin just did one in Austin and posted some pictures here: http://www.lawncaretalk.com/showthread.php?p=589#post589

The one thing that always make wonder is what that does to a neighborhood. All these older/smaller homes and then boom... a huge brand new home with landscaping and everything else.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Nat, it happens all of the time. We have a monstrosity behind us that everybody calls 'the library'. It's not just too big for the 'hood' but just commercial looking. It was built during the last boom.

A single woman, down the street, pulled off a major reno during the boom. The house is still the same size but it's 'too big for the room'. She's dropped her price twice and still no decent offers. If she would have only started ONE year earlier, she might have cleaned house.


----------



## rjordan392 (Feb 9, 2005)

Extreme Makeover recently built a house here in Philadelphia and I do not consider the family as deserving. We have the grandparents who took in their grandchildren because of the deaths of their parents. Well, Philadelphia is full of stories like that. But the point I want to make is that the grandparents lived in an expensive real estate area and not in some blue collar neighborhood. So they are not dirt poor. The grandfather is a retired engineer. So I question why the grandfather let his old home go to hell as to need Extreme Makerover to help him out. With his working salary, he should have been able to afford contractors to fix his house before he retired.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I look at these projects as just one way for big company's(Sears) to get write offs their taxes they pay, If you go in and do all kinds of work for FREE, you have to get something in return, I know some are going to say they do it just to help someone out, But they also get a tax break from doing this type of work. and if they ain't taking the tax break well then they must have allot of money to give away. Years ago I had one of the local Catholic Church's call me about putting in a bid to paint the exterior of the church's buildings, it took me a few days to put it all together for them, I took the bid to the Preist to go over what we would be doing and the price. He said everything looked good just one thing, He wanted to know was how much of the work was going to be donated to the church? I looked at him like What!:w00t: I sat there and thought about it and said I could do $7,500.00 of the price since the job was going to be $16,500.00 and he told me well we were looking for a bigger discount since they where a Church. Well need less to say we didn't do the job. I mean come on the Catholic Church one of the RICHEST Organizations in the Frickin World and they want a Bigger discount. The other thing about these type of projects is do they really help people, if you think back a hundred years ago neighbors would come together and help a Family put up a barn or something but now it's all about how well some people look in the eyes of others more then helping. I have no problem helping someone, I mean my girlfriend and I are raising her two Grand daughters that are 4 and 5 years old, we don't recieve any Goverment help other then food stamps we don't get any money from the Goverment or their mother, she gets Child support checks and spends it on her and her Black boyfriend instead of giving me money to take care of her kids. We have had the oldest one for 4 years and the younger one came to live with us at the end of September 06. Their mother doesn't call them or give them anything. I guess it's the ghetto mind set. She's nothing but White Trash Ho. But we will raise them as our girls.


----------

